

Guess who is eating Cisco’s Wi-Fi lunch - mvs
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/26/guess-who-is-eating-ciscos-wi-fi-lunch/

======
chops
_The company make WiFi routers targeting large companies and software to
manage wireless networks with tens of hundreds of users_

I found this wording a bit odd. Why say "tens of hundreds of users" and not
just "thousands of users"? Or is that "of" supposed to be an "or"?

------
matusz13
After being an engineer with Cisco for 2.5 years I want to say that this
article nails it when it says that companies like Cisco get "too big and
unwieldily" - unfortunately I feel like it has more to do with their
management style than anything. There are companies in this world that are
just as big yet make better products, are less wasteful and flat out operate
on a smarter level.

~~~
sliverstorm
_There are companies in this world that are just as big yet make better
products_

I would tend to agree. At 70,000 employees, Cisco is big, but there are plenty
out there that are bigger, and plenty with good offerings.

------
X-Istence
When I used to volunteer for Black Hat, we had one guy from Aruba and he
helped set up the wireless access points around the conference, the same
access points are also used at DefCon [1]. They are able to provide a lot of
insight into the radio signals, where people are, where the most activity is,
where there are blind spots and all that fun stuff.

Their gear is small, lightweight and from what I have heard from other people
using it, absolutely fantastic to manage.

[1]: <http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2008/08/a-first-ever-lo/>

------
gchucky
Has anyone worked with Aruba's products? I'm not really familiar with their
stuff, but if it's better than Cisco...

~~~
yusufg
How does Aruba's AP compare to Ruckus Wireless ? Does anybody know what their
pricing is ?

For a 5000 sq.ft office, would people recommend Aruba/Ruckus or a couple of
cheap DLink/Buffalo wifi routers running WDS ?

~~~
randomafrican
Ruckus claims its products are cheaper.

[http://www.ruckuswireless.com/press/releases/20090803-real-c...](http://www.ruckuswireless.com/press/releases/20090803-real-
cost-of-11n)

------
yalogin
Their stock was at its 52 week low and even after the 20% bump it got today
its still closer to the 52 week low. Guess either I missed the opportunity to
buy it or it was not doing that well till now given that tech stocks have been
generally robust over the last year.

------
mrj
I promise to feel like they were wronged after they fix the Mac vpn client.
It's been since 2007.

~~~
rphlx
They just need to stop requiring pointless proprietary extensions to IPSEC,
and add support for the open source stacks.

------
randomafrican
And Ruckus Wireless is eating Aruba's lunch...

~~~
smithian
Ruckus, Meru, Xirrus, there are a lot of players in the 4th gen wireless
space.

